

Ask HN: How do you read HN without “mark as read” extension? - SebKba

I&#x27;ve been using the Chrome extension to mark all entries on the news page &quot;as read&quot;. This means no energy is wasted looking at the entire list of entries trying to find new ones.<p>This addon has stopped working a few days ago and I can&#x27;t find a replacement.<p>How do you guys read Hackernews? Am I missing something? Do you &quot;manually&quot; scan the list for new entries every time you visit?<p>Thanks for your time.
======
foxpc
If I'm on the same machine - the links are gray so I just skip them.

Of course, coming home after work means I might just open same links I have
opened at work.

Though, I'm not overcomplicating it all.

~~~
SebKba
So you open every single link? I read the headlines, open the ones I want to
read and then pressing the "mark all as read" was a total blessing because
next time I open the page I only look at the "non grey" links.

I guess I could just open all the links but it doesn't seem ideal.

~~~
guiambros
I was having the same problem, so I just fixed it, and sent a pull request to
the original author. In the meantime, if you don't want to wait for the
author, you can just use the temporary extension I published:

[https://github.com/guiambros/HNMarkAllRead](https://github.com/guiambros/HNMarkAllRead)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
mark-a...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-mark-all-
read/fghfahcbhpdeeaaofcefaoodmfejieok?hl=en)

~~~
SebKba
I didn't even notice this. It works great and makes me a very happy camper :)

------
jpl56
Do we know why the addon stopped working? It doesn't seem to be linked to a
browser update.

On Firefox, I can middle-click on articles I don't want to read and delete all
the tabs in a row. They appear in gray next time I visit HN. It works but it
is cumbersome...

It may be possible to write a script to save the current page source code,
extract all the links it contains, send a "GET" to them and hope they will
appear in grey in HN, as if we actually clicked on them. I would like to be
able to do it and share it.

(edit) just saw iisbum dit it ;)

------
adrianhoward
I just read it once a day — because I have shit to do. So revisiting old
stories is rarely a problem.

------
iisbum
I wrote my own app for doing this, but not just for hacker news, also for
designers news, product hunt and few other websites that provide an API.

------
ldenoue
I did [http://www.appblit.com/hn](http://www.appblit.com/hn) but I usually
read HN on my iphone using iHackerNews.com

------
mazmanr
I read it primarily on my iPhone and the app has this built in.

~~~
0942v8653
Which app?

